# Newspaper Article about Lynnhaven Inlet/Lesner Bridge Troubles



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

This link will give you a starting point at accessing the recent article written by Lee Tolliver in the Virginian Pilot. Just enter you email address where needed and click on the "test drive" button. You must use your mouse to click on the "test drive" button. "Enter" on your keypad doesn't work for this. On the following pages remember to use *"ePilot"* as your log in and *"guest"* as your password. It costs nothing to access a real visual of the newspaper. Much different from the "pilot on line" version.
On the *date* drop down menu choose the date of the newspaper you would like to view. In this case it'll be November 24, 2002. 
Click on the Sports section and advance your way by clicking on the arrows to *page 44.* It may take some time to navigate to page 44. But hang in there. It will be worth your while. Eventually I'll get the hang of how to paste info onto the P&S boards.  
There is also info on the striper fish bacteria on this page as well. 

Hope this helps. http://welcome.hamptonroads.com/epilot/index.cfm


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Here's a link to get you past the log in process. You still need to go back to 24NOV on the drop down menu to get the article. http://epilot.hamptonroads.com/Default/Client.asp?skin=VirginianPilot&daily=VirginianPilot&enter=true&AW=1038228079454


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Shoeless!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Won't be long now!

The problem isn't where I suspected it to be. Just got through reading all of the Tidal Fishing posts that caused the article and one of the them posted pics of the location. I thought the problem was right at the mouth of the inlet, but it appears to be further up in the creek. 

A lot worse than I had first thought. Funny thing is, I wonder how many on this board are responsible for some of this and if not responsible, know the persons who are. Only way to cure this problem is to turn the irresponsible a$$ holes in and watch those idiots whine all the way to jail. Just plain no excuse for STUPIDITY!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Well i proably got 1 more month to fish lesner before it is closed. I am hoping they will close only boat ramp side because my grandparents stay in the condo by duck inn so i go the easiest access in the world. I hope the guilt gets to those led slingers and they stop it or else we will lose one of the best spots on the beach.


----------



## Plumb-bob (Oct 25, 2002)

Fellow Fisherman, the pictures on Tidalfish.com were taken from my boat. The originator of the post had taken these in fairness to all fishermen/women. Yes there is a problem here.The channel should be moved further out during the next dredge, which should be soon. At the time of the some of the pix water was 13'-11'. In a SHORT distance it was 2.5. The only problem I would see is the island that I believe can be seen on the pics. This is a haven for birds and clams.

With the states short comings of funds, redredging might not be able to happen, making this ramp unusable except for skiffs and pwc's.(Much like Willoughby Spit)

Hopefully somewhere there is a solution that will benefit all fisherman.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I agree that it would be nice to move the channel and that could help. But if that is not possible a set of markers following the conture of the channel, so that people could see where the boat has to be or it runs aground would be good. I also believe that it is a samll group of people that don't understand the "needs" of a boat. 
I went out of there once, since the new ramp was put, on my brother-in-laws boat, and it is tight his depth finder was going crazy trying to follow the channel. The boats really have little choice about their path in the channel. 
Now I do have a problem of a boat fishing (requiring achoring)not thinking about the shorefishermen(which is a catlyst) that they may be blocking. This is just about being fair. I hope this makes some sense.


----------



## Plumb-bob (Oct 25, 2002)

Digger, I agree. A comprimise? Designate surf fishing only areas @ the inlet, no boats to have lines down in that area.-Tim


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Works for me. Saltwater Sportsman has published a recomendation to boaters to leave the places at the shore to the shore fishermen(when they are there) since the boater has many more options.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I saw posted on the tidal fish board that there is currently a no fishing beyond this point sign near where the channel is up against the shore line. If so it should still allow one to fish from the shore closer north of the channel entrance.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That would be fine with me, since the channel is the boats. Hopefully that will reduce the confrontations and wake up a few people.


----------



## CTROUT (Oct 22, 2002)

I really don't believe they will be able to move that channel. The natural flow coming out of the crab creek side of Lynnhaven has historically been down that edge. The middle has always shoaled up badly and today is much worse than it was 10 years ago. To dig a channel through the bar is asking for problems. Currently there is trouble keeping the new channel open because of shoaling. If the channel had been made farther east it would have already closed up.
This is an area that will have to be shared.

BTW, look for the parking fees on single cars to begin showing up early in the spring. They were supposed to already be there.


----------

